# Chinese style paintings of horses. Different!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

After doing a ton of super realistic portraits where I tried so hard to be careful, I wanted to go back and do some work where I am NOT being careful but am working to get the "essense" of the feeling, over the accuracy. I use Sumi ink that I grind from a block and add water, and use very fragile Japanese calligraphy paper. It absorbs the ink very quickly , so one cannot linger with the brush in one spot while they think or look at the model/photo for accuracy. You just have to put the brush to the paper and GO! and try to capture the essence of the movement.

I did some from pictures that I pulled off of this forum
(atttn Dressage Belle , New Image, Equiniphile, Klassic Superstar) and did some just out of my head. I will post just a few here because it takes up too much room. If you want to see the whole set, go to:

Chinese horses in ink pictures by tinyliny4 - Photobucket

If you want to buy one, PM me. I can finish it on good paper (adhearing it to a stronger paper) and maybe use some interesting accents. We'll talk.

Ok, here we go . . . .


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

OH MY, these are a little bit special and they need to be used for something.

I see drapes, bed covers, materials, :lol:

Beautiful beautiful work


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Love them! Very Unique! Feel free to steal a Froggy pic or two.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Corino, I didn't see any pics of Froggy on your profile. Send me an action shot. Must be ACTION!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh, Froggy isn't great for action...LOL

Hold on, I have a few action shots of my former horse that might look good...

Here should be a few for you to play with. I'll need to work Froggy into a froth to get any kind of action shot...he can be a bit lazy...Nico was not!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Corino,

I like the third one. I will do it, but I wont' get to it for a week or so, am travelling. I shall PM you when it's done, ok?


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Take your time! I think your work is very nice. Perfectly artistic.


----------



## back again (Mar 29, 2011)

They are amazing. I love how free they are - must have been fun to be able to relax and end up with such a superb picture


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

They are so beauitiful!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

wanna do one for me?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

They're very unique, and beautiful!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi lildonkey. That is a cute photo. You ride very well.

If you send me a picture of a hrose in action, I might use it as "inspiration". The Chineses style pictures are not meant to be real "portraits" . I can use photos of real horses for kind of a suggestion of how to put the motion and feeling onto paper, but it wont' be a real likeness. AND, I cannot do people in that style . . at all! Post some actions shots or send in PM. No promises.
I have to take a little trip, so no drawing or posting for a few days.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

VERY cool! I love the sense of motion. So soothing to look at. NICE!!!!!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

So with these you simply use your brush - no sketching first? That was a neat collection to look at.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

chanda95 said:


> So with these you simply use your brush - no sketching first? That was a neat collection to look at.


 
No sketching at all. I must look at the photo, if I am working from a photo, decide which line of energy or motion I think is most important and start with that. Usually, the spine or neck. I look at the photo and try to see the fundamental shape , and then mimic it. I cannot go slowly as it will bleed into the paper out of control. It works for you and against you. No control , but also chance things happen that end up looking great. 

There are plenty that end up in the garbage too, crumpled and gone.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Here are the horse's and the paintings done from them
New Image's stallion and Equiniphile's Molly


----------



## KnB (Apr 21, 2011)

This is incredible :L I'd love to get a massive A1 size and just put it on my wall.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have some pix you can use here. Either one of Noka or all of them! Your choice
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/lets-buck-85135/


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

tinyliny, as you know, I LOVE this style of painting!! Not sure if these will be good for you or not, but here are a few action shots you can use for inspiration if you have the time....

























All I have so far...never seem to have my camera on me when I need to, I need to start bringing it with my every day....look forward to seeing more paintings in this style!!!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

So amazing. I cant say it enough how much I love your style. The no sketching of it prior is awesome..you are so talented!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

I always pop in to look at your work. I Love it! I think I like these more than pictures where you're trying to be super accurate, I'm just amazed at how well you can get the essence of a horse and it's movement. They may not be as detailed, but they look so alive. I particularly love the one you did of new image's stallion.

I'd love to put up some of my action shots for you to look at, but you seem pretty swamped. Keep up the good work, I LOVE to see it!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Very nice!


----------

